# what 2 buy



## 115158 (Aug 4, 2008)

advise on weather 2 buy a chausson alegro 93 07 plate £39995 or
burstner aviano i684 @ £45995 on a 57 plate 
both with fiat 3.0 engine ?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Buy*

Hello there,

IMHO the latter.

Trev.


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Personally with all the water ingress problems I would not touch any 2007 fiat based motorhome
Alan H


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

We had a Chausson 83 but on a suberb Renault Master, the lack of storage and the layout made us change to the Burstner which is on the Fiat.
If they are the same base vehicle the storage may have improved on the Chausson but if they are like for like I would favour the Burstner for build quality.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*2nd*



Fatalhud said:


> Personally with all the water ingress problems I would not touch any 2007 fiat based motorhome
> Alan H


I will second that.

Trev.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Burstner*

Hi

No experience at all with Chausson branded stuff.

I am currently borrowing a 5 years old Burstner and it is as solid as a rock.

Russell

Fiat MultiJet - given how fab this thing is to drive, my next van that I buy will have this power unit. My Kontiki had the 3.0, and almost 11,000 miles in less than a year. Fabulous unit to drive.


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

The Burstner is an A class, no ingress problems! It will also have a transferable 5 year water ingress warranty by the manufacturer. 
Malc


----------

